# subratrate ?'s



## jrvs23 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hello, I'm in the process of switching from a planted setup w/ eco complete substrate to a nonplanted setup. Wondering if anyone has ever kept the eco complete without having plants or a high power plant light. I know the eco complete came w/ nutrients loaded into it but it is about 5 years old. Any experience would be great.

Thanks


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

You are fine using eco-complete by itself and not plants. Just siphon all the mulm left by your prior plants.


----------

